#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2015-04-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<AlanBell> now
<AlanBell> udsbotu: now
<udsbotu> Current time in UTC: April 22 2015, 16:27:02
